# ورد الذهب بسعر مميز



## الملاكـ (12 أبريل 2015)

وصول ورد الذهب 
الحبه بسعر 150 ريال 

وجمله 24 حبه الحبه بسعر 100 ريال 








للطلب واتساب 
0567487486
و 
0560300071


----------

